# Início primaveril antecipado, aumenta a absorção florestal de CO2



## Z13 (4 Nov 2017 às 15:50)

http://www.orbita.zenite.nu/neve-derretida-ajuda-a-absorver-dioxido-de-carbono/

*Neve derretida ajuda a absorver dióxido de carbono*
4 de novembro de 2017










Parece que algo bom pode vir de algo mau. Embora o aumento das temperaturas globais esteja a causar que a cobertura de neve sazonal derreta mais cedo na primavera, isto permite que as florestas boreais sem neve absorvam mais dióxido de carbono da nossa atmosfera.

Os cientistas acreditam que o aquecimento global é causado, principalmente, por emissões de dióxido de carbono de actividades humanas, como a combustão de carvão, indústria de petróleo e gás, transporte e aquecimento doméstico. À medida que as temperaturas globais aumentam, vemos mudanças no clima da Terra, como a liquefação acelerada dos glaciares, o aumento do nível do mar e o aumento da frequência de condições climáticas extremas.

Para prever o aumento do dióxido de carbono na atmosfera com precisão, os cientistas precisam considerar tanto as fontes de emissões quanto a absorção de dióxido de carbono, tanto no solo como nos oceanos. As florestas boreais são bem conhecidas como uma importante bacia de carbono no solo, mas a quantidade de carbono que estas florestas do Norte de alta latitude podem absorver, é influenciada pela quantidade de cobertura de neve.




Restabelecimento da primavera 1979-2015

Para ajudar a quantificar as mudanças na absorção de carbono, o projecto GlobSnow da ESA produziu mapas diários de cobertura de neve em todo o hemisfério norte, de 1979 a 2015, utilizando satélites.

Uma equipa de cientistas do clima e do sensoriamento remoto, liderada pelo Instituto Meteorológico da Finlândia, analisou recentemente a informação e descobriu que o início do crescimento da vegetação na primavera ocorreu mais cedo, em média oito dias nos últimos 36 anos.

Ao combinar esta informação com as observações da atmosfera baseadas no solo – o ecossistema de troca de dióxido de carbono das florestas na Finlândia, Suécia, Rússia e Canadá, a equipa descobriu que este início primaveril antecipado aumentou a absorção florestal de dióxido de carbono da atmosfera por 3,7% por década. Isto actua como um travão no crescimento do dióxido de carbono atmosférico, ajudando a mitigar o rápido aumento do dióxido de carbono das emissões feitas pelo homem.

Os cientistas também descobriram que a mudança no restabelecimento da primavera é muito maior nas florestas euro-asiáticas, levando a duplicar o aumento da absorção de carbono em comparação com as florestas norte-americanas.


“_Os dados de satélite desempenharam um papel essencial no fornecimento de informações sobre a variabilidade no ciclo do carbono_”, disse o Prof. Jouni Pulliainen, que liderou a equipa de pesquisa no Instituto Meteorológico da Finlândia.

“_Ao combinar informação baseada em satélite e terrestre, conseguimos transformar as observações do derreter da neve em informações de ordem superior sobre a actividade fotossintética da primavera e a absorção de carbono_.”

Estes novos resultados serão agora utilizados para melhorar os modelos climáticos e ajudar a aumentar a precisão nas previsões do aquecimento global.

No próximo ano, a ESA planeia melhorar o registo por satélite da cobertura de neve global com o próximo projecto Snow_cci da Iniciativa de Mudanças Climáticas da ESA.

Notícia e imagens: ESA


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Nov 2017 às 16:54)

Z13 disse:


> http://www.orbita.zenite.nu/neve-derretida-ajuda-a-absorver-dioxido-de-carbono/
> 
> *Neve derretida ajuda a absorver dióxido de carbono*
> 4 de novembro de 2017
> ...



Interessante. É ver é até que ponto isso compensa o aquecimento pela diminuição considerável do albedo.


----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2017 às 17:22)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Interessante. É ver é até que ponto isso compensa o aquecimento pela diminuição considerável do albedo.



Não compensa.

O aumento da temperatura aumenta a vegetação a norte mas expande os desertos.

O gelo não tem semelhantes em termos de reflexão de luz.

Para haver diferenças seria preciso estagnar ou reduzir as emissões. Não vai acontecer.

O degelo vai aumentar as atividades económicas (minérios, hidrocarbonetos, agricultura, transporte ...) em áreas até agora demasiado hostis ou não lucrativas.

Ainda há muita floresta (global) para ser cortada e muita dela será efetivamente.


----------

